# White Oak Kitchen Table



## oldmacnut (Dec 17, 2012)

This table was actually pretty straight forward, easy (for me), and alot of fun to do, oh, and start to finish...2 days ( it helps that I did a table last year).


So, basics..
Mortise and Tenon joinery
Tapered Legs
Floating Top
Splines instead of biscuits for top glue up
Used spalted, knotty, and otherwise non FAS1 material from my White Oak stash as that is what makes it purdy .

I had build pics, just looked at them, most came out blurry, maybe I forgot to wipe dust off lens, or I just sucked at taking pics this weekend, who knows.

Oh, and the finish....Watco. Wife wants to pour a thick epoxy finish on it to fill the knots and give it a durable top as this table is meant for the kids to eat at, but I want to wait till the Watco is done curing.

Oh, I like doing tapered legs, so much that I think I might make 2 matching tapered chairs for this table, maybe next month...

http://i.Rule #2/p17g8.jpg


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 17, 2012)

Great looking table, has a nice country charm to it. I like this style as well as g&g, mission, country, maloof, etc. All similar. imo


----------

